
10 years ago Wikipedia was widely considered a doomed experiment - ingve
https://medium.com/@cdixon/it-s-hard-to-believe-today-but-10-years-ago-wikipedia-was-widely-considered-a-doomed-experiment-a7a0dfd27b8b
======
turs0und
It's incredible to me how Encyclopedia Britannica just couldn't conceive of it
being a legitimate thing. I think that really exemplifies how larger companies
don't bother to compete with startups that end up destroying them.

------
informatimago
It's obviously better than paper encyclopedia, but it still has problems,
notably on editorial censure, more sensible in some countries/languages of
wikipedia than others. For example, some pages about persons or political
parties can be written in English, but not in the language of the country of
those persons or groups.

What I'd want to have eventually, is to remove the editorial process, by
having an automated process (probably AI based) collecting information and
facts about the world (possibly using any connected device and sensor) to
build and publish pages about any public (ie. not private) information.

All information about everything.

------
HiLo
"Remember kids, Wikipedia is not considered a valid source for your essays."

lol k

